# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  sa koliko godina ste posvojili i koliko su bila stara djeca

## Truljo

Bog, 
zanima me sa koliko godina ste posvojili dijete/djecu i koliko godina su imala u trenutku posvojenja?

----------


## nana74

I muž i ja smo imali 37 godina, a ekipa je bila 8, 7 i 5 godina. Čekali smo mjesec i pol dana od dana kako smo poslali molbe do poziva iz centra. "Planirali" smo dvoje djece predškolske dobi, a postali roditelji dvoje školaraca i jednog malog miška. A sad je i miško školarka...

----------


## Rebbeca

Kod prvog posvojenja mm je imao 28 g, ja 26, a sin 8 mj. Kod drugog posvojenja mm je imao 37 g, ja 35, a kći 9 god!

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo imali 26 i 27, malac je prošao godinu i pol. Bili smo spremni na predškolca bilo kojeg uzrasta.

----------


## butterfly_

Suprug je imao nepunih 31, ja prosla 25-tu.. Mrva je imala 14mj

----------


## ArI MaLi

prvo dijete 2 mj , mi 29 god
drugo dijete 2 i pol god , mi 32 god

----------


## čokolada

Imali smo vec ovakve teme. Dijete 14 mj., muž 34, ja 36.

----------


## špelkica

Koja je poanta teme?

----------


## Truljo

> Koja je poanta teme?


Poanta je u pitanju, svojevrsnoj anketi pa nek si svatko izvlaci podatke koji mu trebaju.

----------


## miffy34

A smijem li ja primjetiti,Truljo, da ti je avatar baš strašan,svaki put me štrecne kad ga vidim,a onda i taj avataru prikladni nick...sorry na o.t.

Meni je zanimljivo vidjet da se dosta mlađih od30 odlučuje na posvojenje. Stalno sam mislila da je prosjek godina posvojitelja oko 35

----------


## Truljo

A što mogu, muško sam, ionako ne pripadam tu .
Mi smo u 39-toj krenuli u postupak posvojenja i jo smo čekalice u 43-čoj .





> A smijem li ja primjetiti,Truljo, da ti je avatar baš strašan,svaki put me štrecne kad ga vidim,a onda i taj avataru prikladni nick...sorry na o.t.
> 
> Meni je zanimljivo vidjet da se dosta mlađih od30 odlučuje na posvojenje. Stalno sam mislila da je prosjek godina posvojitelja oko 35

----------


## Truljo

Sretna vam bila 2016 i nek vam se ostvare snovi!

----------


## špelkica

> Sretna vam bila 2016 i nek vam se ostvare snovi!


Hvala, također svima! 
Da odgovorim na temu: mi smo imali 31 i 33 god, on je imao 5,5 god. Godinama je imao uvjete za posvojenje, nekako nije došao na red, ne krivim Centar jer imaju dosta posvojenja za razliku od nekih.

----------


## Amondi

Mi smo preko 40. Godine nisu važne.

----------


## Truljo

> Mi smo preko 40. Godine nisu važne.


Jako su bitne Amondi, ne želim ti da dočekaš naše godine čekanja "tog sudbonosnog" poziva iz centra.

----------


## Amondi

> Jako su bitne Amondi, ne želim ti da dočekaš naše godine čekanja "tog sudbonosnog" poziva iz centra.


Možda, možda jesu ako par želi baš malo dijete.. Govorim iz vlastitog iskustva i mi smo niti nakon godinu dana dobili TAJ poziv iz Centra. Treba imati malo sreće, biti fleksibilan.

----------


## kika_zd

Amondi, koliko godina je vaša granica? koliko je to "baš malo dijete"?
Moj muž ima 33 g. a ja 35, spremni smo posvojiti djecu do 8 g., braću i sestre a čekamo 2,5g  :Sad:

----------


## LorZor

I nama je goSamo što ja imam

----------


## LorZor

I nama je gornja granica 8 g. Moj muž ima 43, ja 33 g. Spremni smo posvojiti braću i sestre, još nismo dobili rješenje o podobnosti, tako da još nismo "čekalice"

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, koliko godina je vaša granica? koliko je to "baš malo dijete"?
> Moj muž ima 33 g. a ja 35, spremni smo posvojiti djecu do 8 g., braću i sestre a čekamo 2,5g


I naša gornja granica je 8.g. Moram priznati da ne znam po kojem kriteriju su nas izabrali za razgovor u Centru. Mi smo stariji od svih vas koji ste naveli svoje godine tako da zaista mislim da godine ne igraju presudnu ulogu. Što se tiče "baš malog djeteta" mislila sam na bebe i djecu do tri godine.

----------


## LorZor

Nama su iz našeg matičnog CZSS odmah rekli da je gotovo nemoguće da dobijemo bebu zbog suprugovih godina. Ali smatram da se imam pravo nadati djetetu od 2, 3 ili 4 g. Ili se varam?

----------


## Amondi

> Nama su iz našeg matičnog CZSS odmah rekli da je gotovo nemoguće da dobijemo bebu zbog suprugovih godina. Ali smatram da se imam pravo nadati djetetu od 2, 3 ili 4 g. Ili se varam?


Nadati se uvijek treba no...puno je veća mogućnost da će vas zvati ako u zamolbi navedete da biste razmotrili posvajanje i nešto starijeg djeteta. Pri tom mislim na dijete (djecu) do 7-8 godina starosti.

----------


## DeDada

LorZor, teško je generalizirati jer u svakom Centru imaju svoje mišljenje. Mi smo bili spremni na dijete do 6, a dobili smo bebu.

----------


## jelena.O

> Mi smo preko 40. Godine nisu važne.


a zakaj ti ne bi mogla dobit bebu kad sam ja rodila s 40+, moja baka još i starija u ratno doba?

----------


## DeDada

Jelena.O, zato što se roditelje djeci bira u skladu s dobi. Sve je više potencijalnih posvojitelja ispod 30. A beba za posvojenje jedva da ima, većina djece je 5+. Ti si rodila i svaka čast što si mogla, na ovom podforumu je većini nas zajedničko što ne možemo roditi već netko drugi donosi odluku o tome hoćemo li biti roditeji i kome. Mi smo samo sretni kad smo izabrani, vjerujem da Amondi uopće ne brine što neće dobiti bebu, a kad se zbliži sa svojom djecom neće se ni sjetiti da male bebe postoje  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Jelena.O, zato što se roditelje djeci bira u skladu s dobi. Sve je više potencijalnih posvojitelja ispod 30. A beba za posvojenje jedva da ima, većina djece je 5+. Ti si rodila i svaka čast što si mogla, na ovom podforumu je većini nas zajedničko što ne možemo roditi već netko drugi donosi odluku o tome hoćemo li biti roditeji i kome. Mi smo samo sretni kad smo izabrani, vjerujem da Amondi uopće ne brine što neće dobiti bebu, a kad se zbliži sa svojom djecom neće se ni sjetiti da male bebe postoje


Slažem se u potpunosti s tobom!  :Yes:

----------


## LorZor

Ma joj, nisam tj. nismo razočarani zbog takvog stava CZSS. Ne bih htjela ostaviti takav dojam. Presretni bi bili da smo tata i mama, super bi bilo da nam dijete bude vrtićke dobi, ali bit će kako bude

----------


## Amondi

> Ma joj, nisam tj. nismo razočarani zbog takvog stava CZSS. Ne bih htjela ostaviti takav dojam. Presretni bi bili da smo tata i mama, super bi bilo da nam dijete bude vrtićke dobi, ali bit će kako bude


 Baš tako LorZor..bit će kako bude. Mi smo se na početku svog puta odredili u nekom smjeru (godine djeteta, jedno dijete, ženski spol)..no..u stvarnosti to danas izgleda ovako:dvoje djece, muškog spola, predškolci..Tek smo na početku, pretdstoji nam još prekonekoliko susreta i tada ćemo konačno postati roditelji  :Very Happy: 
Treba razmotriti sve opcije, biti otvoren i svemir će se pobrinuti da nas učini roditeljima.  :Zaljubljen:  :Sing:

----------


## Shanti

Mi smo bili jedno u drugoj polovici 30-tih, a drugo u prvoj polovici 40-tih, naša curica je bila 18 mjeseci. Nakon što smo posvojili, zvali su nas iz još nekoliko centara. Sva dječica su bila predškolske dobi, uglavnom ispod 4, tako da valjda naše godine nisu imale veze. 
Negdje sam pročitala da je prošle godine bilo ispodprosječno malo posvojenja, čini se da se stvari u sustavu dodatno kompliciraju?

----------


## DeDada

I ja mislim da godine nemaju toliku važnost, nama su u nekoliko centara rekli da smo još mladi i "stignemo". Bilo nam je nezamislivo dočekati 30-e bez djece i ljutile su nas primjedbe da smo premladi. 

Nadam se da su se posvojenja odužila samo radi promjena zakona, odnosno da to neće postati normala. Ionako previše djece odrasta pod skrbi države.

----------


## Diana72

Meni je sve kod tih posvojenja prerigorozno. Zamolbe, preporuke, vještačenja, dob, ujveti stanovanja, primanja, veličina stana ili kuće... kao da u najmanju ruku tražiš posao u veleposlanstvu. Polovina djece rođena je u obiteljima u lošim financijskim i stambenim uvjetima, a izrasli su u normalne, , vrijedne ljude. Npr, ja nemam veliki stan, nas 4 spavamo u istoj sobi, jedva spajamo kraj s krajem, ali da moje klince pitaš nedostaje li im nešto, rekli bi da ne. Oni imaju ono najvažnije, roditelje koji ih vole i koji bi sve dali za njih, a mislim da je djeci ipak to i najvažnije.

----------


## DeDada

Dijete ide iz jako loših uvjeta, ne trebaju mu ponovo isti takvi. Mi smo u trenutku posvojenja imali jednu spavaću sobu i jednu plaću, grijanje na drva, nisu ništa o tome pitali. Ali morali su provjeriti da je s nama sve ok jer odlučuju o dječjim životima i budućnosti, velika je to odgovornost.

----------


## LorZor

DeDada, potpisujem te u potpunosti.

----------


## Diana72

> Dijete ide iz jako loših uvjeta, ne trebaju mu ponovo isti takvi. Mi smo u trenutku posvojenja imali jednu spavaću sobu i jednu plaću, grijanje na drva, nisu ništa o tome pitali. Ali morali su provjeriti da je s nama sve ok jer odlučuju o dječjim životima i budućnosti, velika je to odgovornost.


Znam i ja da je to odgovornost, hvala bogu , imam djecu, ali ne vidim  razloga za rigorozna ispitivanja, ako su ljudi normalni.  Ima više vrsta lošeg, jedno je jedna soba i jedna plaća, a drugo je puna kuća svega i dvije plaće, a roditelji neodgovorni, alkoholičari ili nešto još gore.

Stekla sam dojam da prioritet u posvajanju imaju ipak oni sa većim primanjima i stambenim prostorom. Ovi drugi posvoje ako imaju sreće.

----------


## Shanti

> Znam i ja da je to odgovornost, hvala bogu , imam djecu, ali ne vidim  razloga za rigorozna ispitivanja, ako su ljudi normalni.  Ima više vrsta lošeg, jedno je jedna soba i jedna plaća, a drugo je puna kuća svega i dvije plaće, a roditelji neodgovorni, alkoholičari ili nešto još gore.
> 
> Stekla sam dojam da prioritet u posvajanju imaju ipak oni sa većim primanjima i stambenim prostorom. Ovi drugi posvoje ako imaju sreće.


Meni se ne čini da prednost donose visina primanja i broj kvadrata sami po sebi. A na faktor sreće utječu i ograničenja koja potecijalni posvojitelji postave u vezi zdravstvenog stanja, dobi, obiteljske anamneze i porijekla djeteta.
Rigorozna ispitivanja pak podržavam (u stvari, nisam ih doživjela rigoroznim) jer, ne zaboravimo, traže se roditelji djeci i vjerujem da  na koncu nitko od nas ne žali zbog tih par odlazaka u czss.

----------


## Amondi

Ne bih se složila da prioritet imaju oni koji imaju veća primanja i veći stambeni prostor (mi smo živi dokaz). Mislim da je važnije ne odustajati nakon odbijanja, biti fleksibilan. Na kraju cijele priče, želimo postati roditelji; je li muško ili žensko i koliko ima godina mislim da ne bi trebalo biti najvažnije. 
Najvažnija je pružiti djetetu ljubav i sigurnost doma bez obzira imao taj dom 40, 50 ili sto kvadrata.

----------


## čokolada

> Stekla sam dojam da prioritet u posvajanju imaju ipak oni sa većim primanjima i stambenim prostorom. Ovi drugi posvoje ako imaju sreće.


Netočno. Nekakva primanja i nekakav krov nad glavom moraš imati, odnosno vjerojatno ljude bez ijedne kućne plaće i bez stana ne bi uzeli u obzir. Veličina/visina ovdje nije važna.

----------


## Amondi

> Netočno. Nekakva primanja i nekakav krov nad glavom moraš imati, odnosno vjerojatno ljude bez ijedne kućne plaće i bez stana ne bi uzeli u obzir. Veličina/visina ovdje nije važna.


Slažem se s Čokoladom.

----------


## Shanti

> Slažem se s Čokoladom.


I ja se slažem, mislim da sve tri pišemo isto. Neki uvjeti moraju biti zadovoljeni, ali iznosi nisu presudni.

----------


## Diana72

Ne znam, ali stekla sam dojam da me ovdje na forumu na sve načine pokušavaju demantirati i pisati suprotno od onog što ja pišem. Jasno mi je da se mora imati krov nad glavom i neka primanja. Mislim da ljudi koji to nemaju ne bi niti krenuli u postupak posvajanja djeteta. Ja samo tvrdim da mi cijela procedura izgleda duga, naporna i rigorozna. Vjerujem da neki i odustanu od posvajanja radi toga.

----------


## Diana72

> Ne znam, ali stekla sam dojam da me ovdje na forumu na sve načine pokušavaju demantirati i pisati suprotno od onog što ja pišem. Jasno mi je da se mora imati krov nad glavom i neka primanja. Mislim da ljudi koji to nemaju ne bi niti krenuli u postupak posvajanja djeteta. Ja samo tvrdim da mi cijela procedura izgleda duga, naporna i rigorozna. Vjerujem da neki i odustanu od posvajanja radi toga.


Svrha svega ovog što sam napisala je, da je moje mišljenje to, da bi puno više djece bilo posvojeno kad pravila ne bi bila tako stroga. Vjerujem da se ne slažete s mojim mišljenjem ,u stvari, sigurna sam u to, ali nije me briga. Ja sam svoje napisala, a vi kako hoćete. :Cool:

----------


## Shanti

> Ja samo tvrdim da mi cijela procedura izgleda duga, naporna i rigorozna. Vjerujem da neki i odustanu od posvajanja radi toga.


Ako netko odustane od posvajanja zbog propisane procedure pri obradi, to je, rekla bih, u stvari... i za njega i za dijete koje treba roditelje dobro. Koliko bi tek strpljenja i angažmana trebao imati nakon obrade, pri kontaktima sa czss-ima dok traži dijete, a koliko u godinama u kojima bi imao dijete... Uostalom, mislim da nikoga tko žarko želi dijete ta procedura neće navesti da odustane od posvojenja. Zato npr. čvrsto držim fige za LorZor i njm koji su se i vjenčali kako nedostatak vjenčanog lista ne bi bio eventualna prepreka. I za sve druge koje procedura pri obradi nije omela na putu do djeteta.  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Naravno da je za djecu  duga, naporna i rigorozna kad smo društvo u kojem "krv nije voda", u kojem se biološkim roditeljima daje sto šansi za "popravak" i u kojem suci u ladicama čuvaju "predmete" i time odgađaju oduzimanje roditeljske skrb i omogućavaju pokretanje posvajanja. 
 Za potencijalne posvojitelje naporna je i rigorozna zato što savjestan socijalni radnik mora procijeniti koji je najbolji interes djeteta, poslije nema natrag. Djetetu koje je proživjelo već svašta ne trebaju u startu problemi, seljenja po podstanarstvima, nestabilne obitelji, roditelji koji ne mogu izaći na kraj s njihovom emocionalnom prtljagom, oni koji ne mogu plaćati preskupe defektologe, psihologe i logopede, fizikalne terapije, putovanja u kliničke centre na kontrole itd. 

Svakoj se, pa i najsjajnijoj obitelji, osobito u HR, situacija u trenu može preokrenuti u materijalnu, poslovnu, emocionalnu  ili zdravstvenu katastrofu, ali kroz obradu nastoji se eliminirati "rizične" (koliko god to okrutno zvučalo)
Jednom smo raspravljali kako su Bobanovi uspjeli pa su jedni zaključili da su sigurno platili, a drugi da bi i oni na mjestu CZSS odabrali stabilnu imućnu obitelj koja će moći djeci pružiti puno. 
U posvojenju se ne bi trebala tražiti "pravda" za posvojitelje, nego za posvojenike.

----------


## Shanti

> Svrha svega ovog što sam napisala je, da je moje mišljenje to, da bi puno više djece bilo posvojeno kad pravila ne bi bila tako stroga. Vjerujem da se ne slažete s mojim mišljenjem ,u stvari, sigurna sam u to, ali nije me briga. Ja sam svoje napisala, a vi kako hoćete.


Sustav zapinje na broju djece koju je moguće posvojiti. Broj potencijalnih posvojitelja (dakle onih koji su završili obradu) je redovno nekoliko puta veći.

----------


## Amondi

> Ako netko odustane od posvajanja zbog propisane procedure pri obradi, to je, rekla bih, u stvari... i za njega i za dijete koje treba roditelje dobro. Koliko bi tek strpljenja i angažmana trebao imati nakon obrade, pri kontaktima sa czss-ima dok traži dijete, a koliko u godinama u kojima bi imao dijete... Uostalom, mislim da nikoga tko žarko želi dijete ta procedura neće navesti da odustane od posvojenja. Zato npr. čvrsto držim fige za LorZor i njm koji su se i vjenčali kako nedostatak vjenčanog lista ne bi bio eventualna prepreka. I za sve druge koje procedura pri obradi nije omela na putu do djeteta.


potpisujem!

----------


## DeDada

Upravo kako je Shanti napisala ovo zadnje, nije uopće problem u broju potencijalnih posvojitelja i obzirom na brojke, moja pretpostavka je da barem polovina ljudi koji su prošli obradu ne uspije posvojiti uopće. Kad smo mi bili u tome, Registar posvojitelja je brojao oko 1200, a djece se godišnje posvoji stotinjak. Zato Diana72, nitko ne piše namjerno protiv tebe (ja prvi put vidim tvoj nick) već ti obrazlažemo zašto je procedura takva kakva je i zašto je stanje takvo da ljudi godinama čekaju djecu, a neki nažalost, pa makar bili i najbolji ljudi na svijetu, nikad ne dočekaju.

Što se testiranja tiče, mora ih se provoditi jer nikom na čelu ne piše da je alkoholičar ili nasilnik. Ali zato imamo organe i ustanove koji izdaju razne potvrde koje bi mogle ukazivati na nasilničko ponašanje, ovisnosti, ne smiješ biti osuđivan za kazneno djelo, lišen poslovne sposobnosti ili roditeljske skrbi. I na kraju psihotestove koji jesu zamorni, ali ako netko ne može izdvojiti par sati za svoje buduće dijete, stvarno bolje da se ni ne javlja (opet kako je i Shanti rekla). Mi smo za provjeru kuće radili generalku, na kraju smo im na silu pokazivali kako lijep vrt i kupaonu imamo. Sobe nisu ni gledali, aha zaboravila sam reći da imamo ludog psa koji djeluje nestabilno i puno viče, ali njima se baš svidio  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nama je soc radnica došla kući na mm-ov rođendan, on je radio, meni kuća kao da je bomba pala, nisam još ništa počela spremati, kuhinja puna suđa  :facepalm: 
Al zatekla me kako pravim torte (jednu u obliku srca  :Smile:  ) i to he i napisala u izvješću  :Smile:  i bila je odusevljena kućom a ja se deset puta ispričala što nisam očistila..
Bitno da sam 2 tjedna prije svaki dan hodala s krpom misleći da će doći  :Smile: 

I slažem se s Shanti, ništa nije teško za dijete i u ni jednom trenutku nismo pomislili odustati, a načekali smo se dok smo dobili riješenje.

----------


## Diana72

> Al zatekla me kako pravim torte (jednu u obliku srca)


Pa je vjerojatno zaključila da je taj nered dio kreativne inspiracije  :Razz:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Pa je vjerojatno zaključila da je taj nered dio kreativne inspiracije


Moguće  :Wink:   :Razz: 
Hoću reći da čak nije bitno da bude sve cakum-pakum,nego da se osjeti toplina doma, da tu netko živi  :Smile:

----------


## LorZor

Ahaha! Ja sam isto radila generalku kad su dolazile. Po sobama su se samo okrenule i oduševile se panoom za naušnice koji mi je muž izradio. A tek kad su vidjele kuhinju u narančastoj boji i moju kamp kućicu za kaktuse, htjele su ostat kod nas za stalno. Meni ova procedura nije bila ni teška ni naporna niti mi je djelovala rigorozno kad je jednom krenula. Ovoga što sad slijedi tj. nazivanja centara i slanja molbi se više bojim . Neka nam svima koji smo u tome čim kraće potraje. 
Shanti

----------


## DeDada

Taj dio sa pozivima je zamoran, ja sam si određivala dane samo za to i do kraja radnog vremena sam bila iscrpljena, u glavi mi je zujalo. Jedan dobar radni dan u svakom slučaju, svoje ime toliko puta izgovoriš da ti je već blesavo.

----------


## DeDada

Ali bar se osposobiš za karijeru u telemarketingu  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Istina..to zivkanje je zamorno, ali! 
Treba samo imati u glavi zašto to radiš i sve je nekak lakše. I ponavljati slanje zamolbi..i poštom i mailom. Nama je to upalilo.

----------


## Amondi

> Ali bar se osposobiš za karijeru u telemarketingu


Hahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## Diana72

> Hahaha


I za pisanje dopisa. Prava poslovna tajnica.

----------


## LorZor

A jeste lude

----------


## LorZor

Živjela pozitiva! ☺

----------


## DeDada

Nema se što drugo osjećati osim pozitive! Svima koji čekate, iskreno se nadam da ćete uskoro osjetiti kako je to uzdići se nakon što život toliko puta "podmetne nogu".

----------


## Lili2

Ajme ja sam nadobudno navela da bi htjela dijete do godinu dana. Muz je rekao do 3 ali ja nisam jos spremna za nista osim bebe, mladi smo pa ''imamo vremena cekati''. Ako nista ne bude kroz 1-2-3g. podici cemo dobnu granicu ali za sad zelim napraviti sve sto mogu za sto manje dijete, a to je u biti cekanje... Cekam zato sto smatram da je to ispravno i nebi mogla sad uzeti dijete od 3g. ako ne osjecam svim srcem da ga zelim. S vremenom kad budem drugacije razmisljala cemo mijenjati zahtjev. Osim ako nekim cudom ipak ne dobijemo bebu. Imam 23g. inace  :Razz:

----------


## DeDada

Obzirom na godine, stvarno stigneš. Svejedno, ništa te ne bi koštalo malo podići dobnu granicu. Možda bi vas više centara uzimalo u obzir, djelovali bi ozbiljnije, jer tako male djece stvarno ima malo. Nama je bila 6, a dobili smo bebu 1,5god čemu se uopće nismo nadali.

----------


## butterfly_

slanje molbi je zamorno, pozivi su još gori.. obilasci meni bili najgori...

ali na kraju krajeva, znala sam da nešto radim za svoje dijete koje me ceka negdje.
i ta me misao vodila do samog kraja, dok nisam pronašla svoje dijete (ili dok dijete nije pronaslo mene).

puno gora varijanta bi mi bila da sam samo sjedila i cekala da netko nazove mene..
ovako sam barem znala da se, ako nista drugo, trudim.


Lili, i moj je savijet da pomaknes granicu - bar za godinu, dvije..
kako god odlucili - zelim vam srecu  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

slažem se sa butterfly_ !

nikako ne sjediti kod kuće i čekati da netko nazove. treba biti aktivan, koliko god se to ponekad činilo da nema efekta.

----------


## mimi81

Kad smo posvojili ja sam imala 33 g a suprug je imao 36 g. Zvjezdica je imala 2 g  :Smile:

----------


## Truljo

Nakon 4 i po godine cekanja, sa 44 godine oboje posvojili smo dvije seke od 3 i 4.5 godina.

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  :Heart:  Pa to je sjajno!!! Čestitam od srca! Da ne govorim koliko nade daje ljudima koji su prevalili 40. godinu.

----------


## bucka

> Nakon 4 i po godine cekanja, sa 44 godine oboje posvojili smo dvije seke od 3 i 4.5 godina.


ajme diiiivnoooo :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Saint: 

piši malo kako je sve to teklo, jesu curice vec kod vas, kako su reagirale, kako vam teku dani...   :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

Cestitam Truljo!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Daj nam malo vise pisi...

----------


## suncenadlanu

Cestitaaaaaam, to je prekrasno. Uzivajte u svakom trenutku, osmijehu, otkrivanju novog...u svemu.  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Cestitke i od mene, divno!

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitke i od mene!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mama pticica

čestitam!!!

----------


## jelena.O

Čestitam

----------


## Amondi

Čestitke!!!

----------


## Loren

Ja imam 21 godinu, muž 33, još smo u procesu da uđemo u registar, čekamo tečaj za potencijalne posvojitelje, nikako da dočekamo, stavili smo granicu da želimo djete do godinu dana...

----------


## rozalija

> Nakon 4 i po godine cekanja, sa 44 godine oboje posvojili smo dvije seke od 3 i 4.5 godina.


Čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Majja

Nakon 13 mjeseci čekanja,posvojili dva brata 8 i 4 godine .

----------


## Majja

Zaboravih napisat ja 41 muz 45

----------


## Lili75

Cestitam!!!!

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Truljo, kako se snalazite? Sad je vec proslo neko vrijeme. 
Javi, da malo citamo kako su djecica.

----------

